# Angeln am Po in Italien



## Heringsfetzen 04 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Angelgemeinde

Ich würde gerne nächstes Jahr mit Kind und Kegel nach Italien am Po zum angeln fahren.

Zielfische wären Zander Wels und Karpfen.

Nun stehen zwei Optionen zur Auswahl.

Entweder ein Ferienhaus mit Gefriertruhe usw mieten (kein Wallercamp oder so)
oder mit den Wohnmobil.

Nun meine Fragen

1.Wo gibts einen Campingplatz für Wohnmobile mit sanitären Anlagen und Gefriermöglichkeiten?

2.Brauch ich eine Wochenkarte wenn ja woher - gibt es eine Fangbeschränkung?

3.Wo gibt es günstige Ferienhäuser mit Gefriermöglichkeiten (5 Erwachsene 2 Kinder)

4.Welchen Abschnitt am Po würdet ihr empfehlen (Stadt,Dorf  ?

5.Wo bekomm ich günstig ein Boot her bzw was kostet überhaupt ein Boot für die Woche?Super wäre natürlich wenn es Ferienhaus mit Boot oder Campingplatz mit Bootsverleih geben würde.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## siluro 1211 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Po in Italien*

Hi,

CP direkt in der Nähe des Po gibts nur wenige.

In Cremona gibts einen..! Ausstattung miserabel..!

Gibt nur eine 3 Monat-Lizenz-keine Fangbesch.

Wenn du noch nie am Po warst dann würde ich dir das Delta empfehlen. 
Dort gibts auch mehr CP. Boot nur privat oder über ein Wallercamp.

Ohne Erfahrung am Po, und auf eigene Faust wirst du wohl auch keine Gefriertruhe brauchen....


----------



## FloV2 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Po in Italien*

Servus,

es gibt ein paar campingplätze am Po, wo die meisten mit nicht wirklich befriedigneder Ausstatung aufwarten! Leider.
Lieber in ein Wallercamp das ordentlich ausgestattet ist, denn dort bekommst du auch infos wie wo wann usw.
Noch besser ist es natürlich vor allem für Po -Anfänger, sich nen Guide zu nehmen!!! Denn der Lfuss ist nicht nur groß sondern auch sehr gefährlich!!! Und mit Kindern kann das sehr sehr schnell ins Auge gehen.

Boote,Lizenzen bekommst du z.B. bei waller-kalle.eu relativ günstig!Und mit Infos spart er auch nicht!

mfg


----------



## jungangler 93 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Po in Italien*

also ich hab das selbe problem. ich hab vor mit ein paar freunden, alles schüler oder studenten; nächstes jahr mal runter zu fahren. haben eben wenig geld... glaub die meisten wallercamps sind uns zu teuer.. wir wollen auch keine rekord fische fangen. ein zwei waller oder andere arten reichen uns.. wir sind alle allrounder. welche möglichkeiten bestehen?? kennnt jemand ein günstiges camp?? bin echt auf hilfe angewiesen da ich mich in italien sehr schlecht auskenn #q


----------



## rottipapa (5. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Po in Italien*

hallo will im september mit dem wohnmobil nach italien und einen abstecher zum po machen. dort auch ein wenig angeln was gibts besonderes zu beachten. danke


----------



## nostradamus (6. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Po in Italien*

Hi,

schau dir mal paar bilder vom po im internet an und stelle erneut die (genauere!) frage! 

nosta


----------



## rottipapa (6. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Po in Italien*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schau dir mal paar bilder vom po im internet an und stelle erneut die (genauere!) frage!
> 
> nosta


wie meinst du das, so schrecklich kann der doch nicht sein#h


----------



## nostradamus (7. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Po in Italien*

Hi,

er ist riesig und viele km lang! Wesentlich ist doch wo bzw. was du fangen willst! Des Weiteren ist wichtig welches gerät du dabei hast und was du event. ausgeben willst (Boot etc.)

Gruß

Nosta


----------

